

Ask HN: Are There Any *Active* tutorials for VIM? - Jormundir

I'm extremely tired of text based tutorials for things that are about actions.<p>I want to learn vim, but the read a guide --&#62; try it learn-flow does not work for me.<p>So are there any active tutorials, that are interactive, possibly something like editing in a console and it tells you if you are using the correct keys / navigation.
======
Jormundir
And if there isn't, someone please build it! :)

------
manulp
Open vim in your terminal, and type :!vimtutor

